# Fine installazione...errore[root non valida]

## KinG-InFeT

ragazzi come al solito finito l'installazione di gentoo mi ppare lilo e scengo ovviamente di avviare il boot gentoo...successivamente esce il classico errore bios check succefflu e fin qui tutto ok... ora successivamente nel caricare la pariferica root mi da questo errore

```

>>Determining root device....

!!Block device /dev/hda2 is not a valid root device...

!!Could not find the root block device in .

Please specify another value or: press enter for the same, type "shell" for a shell, or "q" to skyp...

root block device() ::

```

ora qualsiasi partizione metto non va avanti e se invece inserisco q per saltare mi esce il seguente errore

```

** Skipping step, this will likely cause a boot failure.

>>mounting root...

mount: can't find /newroot in /etc/fstab

!!Could not mount specified ROOT, try again

!!could not find the root block device in .

Please specify another value or: press enter for the same, type "shell" for a shell, or "q" to skyp...

root block device() ::

```

ora che minchia devo fare? sono bloccato totalmente ;( non ho proprio pace e questo gentoo non vuole proprio avviarsi   :Sad:   :Sad:   :Sad: 

HELP ME!!!!

----------

## lucapost

l'errore sembra essere abbastanza chiaro, edita con i priviligi di root il file /etc/fstab e sostituisce la stringa newroot con il tuo device corretto di dove vuoi montare la partizione /.

----------

## KinG-InFeT

cioè dovrei fare da live cd ediare da chroot il file /etc/fstab e andare nella variabile newroot e inserire la mia partizione root ovvero /dev/hda2

giusto?

----------

## lucapost

più o meno si, non è indispensabile tu faccia questo da chroot, avvii il livecd, monti la partizione /dev/hda2 in /mnt/gentoo, ed infine editi il file /mnt/gentoo/etc/fstab.

----------

## KinG-InFeT

vi dico il mio file fstab

```

/dev/hda4   /boot        ext3    noauto,noatime     1 2

/dev/hda2   /         ext3    noatime                   0 1

/dev/hda5   /Dati            ext3    noatime              0 1

/dev/hda3   none       swap    sw                0 0

/dev/cdrom  /mnt/cdrom   auto    noauto,user          0 0

```

il resto è ttto commentato è come l'originale io ho editato solo questa parte

che faccio?

----------

## pingoo

Io la butto là, non è che devi usare sda invece che hda?

----------

## devilheart

se nel kernel stai usando libata (molto probabile) allora tutti i dischi saranno visti come scsi, anche quelli ide

----------

## KinG-InFeT

niente fa sempre lo stesso errore sostituendo hda con sda :S consigli?

----------

## ago

 *KinG-InFeT wrote:*   

>  consigli?

 

come dice devilheart probabile che manchi qualcosa nel kernel..se hai problemi nel compilarlo puoi scegliere 2 strade: usare genkernel,creare un' immaginecon tutti i moduli ata/sata/scsi. nel caso tu decidi la prima opzione poi dopo aver bootato puoi crearti un piccolo script per visualizzare i moduli che sono in uso:

```
#!/bin/bash

for i in `find /sys/ -name modalias -exec cat {} \;`; do

    /sbin/modprobe --config /dev/null --show-depends $i ;

done | rev | cut -f1 -d '/' | rev | sort -u

```

nel caso tu vuoi usare la seconda opzione, creati un nuovo kernel e vai a spuntare dove ti ho detto e poi quando finalmente riesci a bootare te lo modifichi ad hoc.

btw se vuoi risparmiarti la fatica di genkernel copiati il kernel da qualche parte  :Wink: 

----------

## KinG-InFeT

ragazzi credo ke non riuscirei mai ad installarlo quindi mi installerò sabayon che è comunque basato su gentoo grazie comunque a tutti e speriamo che la prossima volta riuscirò ad installarlo

----------

## ago

se vuoi una soluzione lampo per installarti il kernel prova con make allyesconfig, poi te lo personalizzi successivamente

----------

## KinG-InFeT

ragazzi sabayon non si avvia l'installazione graica quindi ritorno al problema ...sono nabbo in gentoo quindi se mi dite passo passo cosa fare per risolvere il problema vene sarò molto grato vi prego un'altro pò e piango dalla rabbia

----------

## ago

fai una bella cosa....se posso consigliarti, ovviaente se non riesci a installare hai delle lacune e/o manchi in qualcosa...bene scegliti una distro e cerca di colmare queste mancanze e poi ritorni......il forum c'e ma è inutile usare un qualcosa e ogni 5 minuti devi chiedere perchè non sei in grado..btw c'e anche irc      irc.freenode.net #gentoo-it

----------

## KinG-InFeT

si infatti avevo passato a sabayon ma la mia scheda video non veniva riconosciuta quindi ho dovuto lasciar stare...che distro mi consigli? ho usato ubuntu debian (che sono nfacilissimi) per cAMBIARE ho utilizzato slackware 12.2 ma siccome odio il KDE volevo un sistema con gnome quindi ho visto gentoo(da tanto lo desidero avere) ma non riesco ad installare e ad avere bene...che distro mi consigli?

----------

## ago

 *KinG-InFeT wrote:*   

> si infatti avevo passato a sabayon 

 

s/avevo/ero     :Very Happy: 

[quote0"King-Infet"]ho usato ubuntu debian (che sono facilissimi)[/quote]

se fai tutto da grafica tutto è facile...poi però non sai installare gentoo

btw per approcciare un po di piu prova arch

----------

## KinG-InFeT

ok proverò subito allora grazie ^_^

----------

